# BMX Freecoaster oder nicht



## HaukeWer (8. März 2021)

Hey Freunde! Bin gerade auf der suche nach einem BMX Bike und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir eins mit Freecoaster oder ohne holen soll. Ich bin mit den Grundlagen wie Manuels, 180s, 360s, halfcaps etc. schon recht gut vertraut, jedoch immer nur mit Kassettennarbe. Würde gerne mal was neues ausprobieren, bin mir jedoch sehr unsicher, da ich eigentlich aus der MTB Szene komme und mich nicht so ganz mit dem Thema auskenne. Kann mir da jemand vielleicht weiterhelfen bow. seine Erfahrung mit mir Teilen? Wäre mir eine große Hilfe, danke schonmal im voraus! ✌️


----------



## Mimsey (8. März 2021)

Freecoaster rollt rückwärts und hat slack beim antritt, alles andere musste selbst entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (8. März 2021)

Mimsey schrieb:


> hat slack beim antritt


der sich aber auch einstellen lässt.

Bei mir war´s damals eine viertel Kurbelumdrehung, weniger und mehr war doof.
Ich hatte meine Freecoaster in mein Dirtbike was viel neugierige und erstaunte Blicke nach sich zog.

Hät ich noch ein Dirt, dann wieder mit Freecoaster.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (24. April 2021)

HaukeWer schrieb:


> Hey Freunde! Bin gerade auf der suche nach einem BMX Bike und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir eins mit Freecoaster oder ohne holen soll. Ich bin mit den Grundlagen wie Manuels, 180s, 360s, halfcaps etc. schon recht gut vertraut, jedoch immer nur mit Kassettennarbe. Würde gerne mal was neues ausprobieren, bin mir jedoch sehr unsicher, da ich eigentlich aus der MTB Szene komme und mich nicht so ganz mit dem Thema auskenne. Kann mir da jemand vielleicht weiterhelfen bow. seine Erfahrung mit mir Teilen? Wäre mir eine große Hilfe, danke schonmal im voraus! ✌️


Was ist es jetzt geworden?


----------

